
A re-introduction to JavaScript - jemeshsu
https://developer.mozilla.org/en/A_re-introduction_to_JavaScript
======
ysangkok
Why don't they use the "var f1 = function() {}" syntax instead of the
"function f1() {}" syntax? I thought the former was better because of scoping.

